# Flagship Sig for my collection ... Which model?



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just purchased my 3rd Sig (P239 9mm) and have ordered my 4th (P238 two tone) Now thinking about a flagship for my little collection ... Should I go with another P220 (I have a 20+ year old one) or a 1911?

I've narrowed it down to either a P220 Dark Elite or a two tone 1911 (C3, RCS or Ultra). Anybody have any suggestion?

My other Sig is a P229 40s&w which I have a .357 sig conversion barrel for it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

p6, my one and only sig, daily carry.....


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm pretty attached to my P220 in .45, also around 20 years old, as well as my similar vintage P226. My son, though, has a P210 that I've got to tell you is a real beauty. Pricey, and I'm clumsy with heel releases on magazines, but it is one gorgeous firearm.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Never really even thought about P210. Guess I should look into those too. But, I think I'm leaning towards the C3.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

FNISHR said:


> I'm pretty attached to my P220 in .45, also around 20 years old, as well as my similar vintage P226. My son, though, has a P210 that I've got to tell you is a real beauty. Pricey, and I'm clumsy with heel releases on magazines, but it is one gorgeous firearm.


The *new 210s* have a "standard" mag release and damn do I want one. :mrgreen:


----------



## RRHFactor (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 239 in 40 Cal and just picked up the 1911 all stainless with adjustable rear nite sights. Haven't shot it yet..looks great.....it's heavy, 40 oz empty. Hope to do some competition shooting with it. Good Luck


----------



## elkoutfitter (Dec 16, 2011)

go with the c3....very nice. I just ordered a stx...cant wait to get it


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey that 1911 STX is eye candy for sure, as is the TTT, as is the reverse two tone, as is the platinum, as is the........ Ya know what all the sigs are! Hey Elk you get a fair deal on the STX? There hard to find. I want one too but may get the TTT.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Flagship?

Sig P49 (P210-2)


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Morgo, SWEET!


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Why not a P229 in 40 S&W.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I would suggest a 1911 SIG. All SIG P series have the same cut shape and they are all great SIGs, so if you get the P220 you are just adding to the P-collection. But a 1911 SIG is a real piece of art. You get the 1911 classical gun with SIG DNA.. That would be a true Flag Ship for your SIG collection.
I have: P2022, P226 TACOPS 40SW, P229 40 and P6. I am saving for a SIG 1911 (haven't locked up on a model yet but I incline towards the Scorpion).


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If I could afford a P210, it would be my flagship.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like a P210 of my own sometime, but it's going to take saving up some money first, for sure.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd love a new 210. Currently I am paying off a 226 X-5 All Around. It will get along fine with my 226 and 220 Elite Stainless models.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

SigP229R said:


> Why not a P229 in 40 S&W.


My 2nd gun is a P229 in 40S&W ...


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

jimmy said:


> I would suggest a 1911 SIG. All SIG P series have the same cut shape and they are all great SIGs, so if you get the P220 you are just adding to the P-collection. But a 1911 SIG is a real piece of art. You get the 1911 classical gun with SIG DNA.. That would be a true Flag Ship for your SIG collection.
> I have: P2022, P226 TACOPS 40SW, P229 40 and P6. I am saving for a SIG 1911 (haven't locked up on a model yet but I incline towards the Scorpion).


Yeah, I'm really leaning towards that 1911 C3. I like your collection! Good luck with your 1911 choice ... The Scorpion is sick!


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

oak1971 said:


> I'd love a new 210. Currently I am paying off a 226 X-5 All Around. It will get along fine with my 226 and 220 Elite Stainless models.


Wow, another nice collection of Sigs you got there ...

Update on me ... I ended up backordering a P238 two-tone which I plan on swapping the grips out with red rosewood grips (it will end up looking like a mini C3). Then it will be C3 time ...


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

one of these


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, P210! The true flagship of the line---I've had one since the late 80s---but the dirty little secret is to buy the 22 conversion kit---I have made the 22 my favorite rimfire to such a point that I have not shot the pistol in 9mm for a decade! A good investment too.


----------



## Macallan (Jan 12, 2012)

My humble and ignorant opinion is that the the Sig 1911 is more a a "me too" offering. Especially if you're looking for a SIG flagship, go for something that sets sig apart, the 1911 is not such a piece. The P210 would be great! My personal favorites are are the 226/229 Elite stainless. The 1911 is someone else's design that sig rebrands... still a great gun but not representative of sig design or engineering.


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> one of these


What's that on the bottom right? P220 SS?


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

220c3-45-sss, nite sites & srt. only 40 made & sold by sportsman's warehouse.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> one of these


Awesome collection you have there ...

What models are these?


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks
229 Sport, 220 Sport Stock
220 ST, 220 C3 SSS


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you seen the new POW/MIA 1911s or the Gadsden 226? I wouldnt mind eventually getting either one personally


----------

